# My Cockapoo (Mojo) scratches and molts!



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi All, I am new to this site and have a 9 month Cockapoo called Mojo. Like everyone else we went for this breed primarily for behaviour and not shedding fur. Whilst his temperament is amazing he sheds fur wherever he lays. I am wondering if his scratching is causing this as the breeder said she has never known a pup of hers to molt!! He is also an F1. I am thinking of putting him on raw food as this has good reviews but wondered if anyone has any other ideas. Thanks for reading.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi a raw diet may help but he may just be a more cockery poo there are many cockapoos that are more like their cocker parent and therefore moult more heavily. The diet change may improve his scratching but may not affect his moulting. Is he a more flat coated type?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Karen thanks for replying. Mojo has a shaggy perm on his body and quite tight on his legs and paws.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a typical f1 poo coat. Is he on a good quality food? barking heads is a good one, diet has a huge effect on coat and general health. Has he seen a vet about his scratching, to rule out the usual suspects, mites, fleas etc?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd personally say the F1 should be the most stable of the crosses - and as such the shedding should normally be at a minimum (though not always a given) - by the sounds of it - the diet may well be the reason behind the scratching and that itself may well be behind the loss of fur.
I'd visit a vet first off to eliminate "walking dandruff" - a mite. Then look to change his diet - as sometimes dogs can react to the cereals added into most dry foods (as a bulking agent) - so changing to a raw diet (as Karen rightly suggests) may be a good option to try.

These options include:
Origen (dry kibble) - though can be too "rich" for some dogs.
NI (delivered frozen - pate state ready mixed BARF) - though most dogs tend to tire of the "baby food" texture after a few months.
Nature's Menu (pre-prepared pouch wet food - similar to most cat food pouches) - proving positive in tests - though pricy in the long-run.
Fish4Dogs (dry kibble) - JD's current weaning food - though still waiting to see the longer-term results from owners.

There are loads of other "high-street" options - though unless you wanted to commit to pure BARF (as an increasing number are) then I'd suggest trying one of the above for a week or so.

I'd love to here how things develop and if you did choose to change to one of the above feeds then it would be great to read updates on your progress.

Stephen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The fur loss could be simply down to scratching. Does she scratch a lot? It could be a parasite or an allergy? I've never heard of a curly f1 shed much before.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's Chip, who scratches a lot and is crazy shedding right now. He is an F1 cross with American Cocker mom and Miniature poodle dad. You can see how much hair he's losing on his legs, and I don't know if the new hair will stay short or grow in longer. Good luck with [email protected]! I think Chip is a rarity ;o)


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Chip is gorgeous! He is quite spaniel like isn't he? It just shows with the crosses how different they can all be- I think that's part of their charm.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Try giving him evening primrose oil capsules, and bathing him in vet grade epo shampoo, its supposed to be very good for their coat and skin.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Tess, I agree.

Janee - I'll check out the evening primrose oil. He has always scratched since a pup. No irritations anywhere, however, and never any hot spots and such. Just odd.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Where is he scratching, my dogs srcatch around their collars, its because the collar rubs the hair the wrong way.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Thanks Tess, I agree.
> 
> Janee - I'll check out the evening primrose oil. He has always scratched since a pup. No irritations anywhere, however, and never any hot spots and such. Just odd.


I've had the same problem with Betty..l've done allergy testing which was inconclusive. I've never been able to establish what makes her scratch - she has also done it since I got her at 9 weeks ( she is now just over a year old)- fortunately she doesn't moult or hasn't lost any fur...yet.


----------

